# Saturday Brunches



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello

Still relatively new here, and to Dubai (Moved at the end of December).

I have a friend coming over in April, and I'm looking for suggestions on a good place to go for a Saturday brunch.

Looking for a lively (ish) atmosphere (both in our early 30's), with good food and drinks options. Ideally close to the Marina area.

Following that, looking for some cool bars to go to that aren't too pretentious but not bargin basement either (if that makes sense?)

Appreciate the advice


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*My Bar List (so far)*

The Observatory - Marriott Hotel, Marina
A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent
view, I like it because it is walking distance to The Torch.
Happy Hour Every night:
Saturday – Tuesday, 5pm – 10pm
Wednesday – Friday, 5pm – 8pm
AED20 bottle beer amd mixed drinks

The Underground - Haptoor Grand, Marina
A decent hotel bar and pub food, pool tables. I don't like the actual
"bar", it is sort of in two parts and doesn't lend itself to a single
person sitting down to grab a pint or a meal so I always get a table.
Ribeye AED 90
Happy hour: Sat-Thu 6-8pm, Fri 12-8
Heineken Extra Cold 29, Bud 25
Regular: bucket of 5 Amstel 126, Strongbow 125, Sol 125, Bud 125

McGettigan's Irish Bar - Bonnington Hotel, JLT
A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months they convert to
an AC cooled tent in the summer. I've liked the food when I have eaten
there and I like the bar area as well. Service can be slow.

Jebel Ali Club - Near Ibn Battuta Mall, Jebel Ali
Kinda a throw back to the old times, I think this bar was here during
my last stay in the early 90's. I haven't tried much of the the food
but they do have a happy hour and outside seating.

Barasti - Le Meridian, Marina
Beach bar with large outside area, live sports activities and a beach.
I look forward to spending more time here when it cools down a bit.
Heineken Extra Cold 35
Ribeye 170
Shrimp starter 35

Rosso - Amwaj Rotana
Italian restaurant and bar with outside seating on JB walk

Jockey's - Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market, I didn't get to spend much time here but I am sure I will be back.

Marine's Bar - Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a good Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go
wrong with four hot lead vocalists, AC/DC, Guns n' Roses and Pink Floyd?
AED100 cover includes two free drinks

York Club - York International Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a band that is "OK", pool tables.
AED75 cover but no drink!

Stayin’ Alive - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list

Krossroads - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list

The Music Room - Majestic Hotel, Port Rashid Area
Live Bands

Nelsons - Media Rotana Tecom
Nice pub with a good bar and relaxed seating.

Bunker Bar - Montgomerie Golf Academy
Quiet bar and dining, Heineken Extra Cold is AED40 but you get 25% off
food and drink if you pay by Visa

Dubliner - Meridien Village, Dubai Airport
Crowded!

Ratsky's Karama Hotel Bur Dubai
75AED entrance fee. So so live band, wall to wall Filipinos 

Sports Lounge & Bar, CityMax Hotel Bur Dubai
Filipino rock cover band that is "ok"

Jules Le Meridian Dubai
AED100 entrance w/two drinks
Smaller venue with decent pop bands. Bottled beer AED 31-34, Heineken 31, draft 34-39. Mix of "pro" women

The Jazz Club, Hilton Abu Dhabi
A good band playing a mixture of music but not really jazz. More soft rock, popular hits on the light side of rock. One of the girls plays a decent sax.
Beer is 35 AED, no cover, looks like a few pro's in the crowd but a mix of customers.
Liquor Stores

49ers, Dana Hotel, Abu Dhabi
Meat market with an OK rock n' roll band.

Ajman and RAK does not require a license to buy booze but it is not
legal to transport through Sharjah.

Budha Bar, Grosvenor House, Dubai Marina
Upscale bar with the prices to match.

Toro Toro Bar, Grosvenor House, Dubai Marina
Upscale bar with the prices to match.

Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542

RAK Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618

Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> *My Bar List (so far)*
> 
> The Observatory - Marriott Hotel, Marina
> A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent
> ...


Wow, thats great advice..........greatly appreciated!

I owe you a drink! haha.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

1919 said:


> Wow, thats great advice..........greatly appreciated!
> 
> I owe you a drink! haha.


Around the Marina I think the Observatory, Barasti, the Underground and McGettigans fit your bill.

That will be a Jack and diet coke please


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

1919 said:


> Wow, thats great advice..........greatly appreciated!
> 
> I owe you a drink! haha.


Forgot this:

Bidi Bondi, Shoreline Apt's 1-5, Palm Jumeira
Friday/Saturday brunch (1-7pm) special of 99AED for 4 drinks and a meal

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/522373_4082807463153_1328540774_n.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Great list! Thanks a lot.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dubai Confidential was promoting a Saturday brunch this week.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Dek on 8 at Media One hotel do a Saturday afternoon brunch by the pool. Great setting and I think it's only 250.


----------

